# electric only boat



## justfish'in (Jun 27, 2008)

electric only boat with a ff, tm and radio. What battary set-up would you use to spend the day out on the water without your oars?

About how much for the set-up if new? 

You guys rock thanks for the help....


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2008)

I would keep the oars on board just in case. What power trolling motor? Is it a 12 volt or 24 volt (1 battery or 2 battery).

The radio and FF will draw next to nothing off the battery. From experience On my basshunter we would go out 6-8 hours and fish these little ponds and make it through the day. I had a massive sears marine battery. It all depends on how long you use it and water conditions. 

We would never motor for more than 5 minutes at a time and then short bursts here and there to adjust the boat and stuff. I miss using it, because an electric only boat forces you to fish slow and thorough instead of run and gun.


----------



## Butthead (Aug 6, 2008)

I think it all depends on how fast you want to go. The more batteries you have the longer you can go at full speed. Slower speeds will keep you on the water longer and require less battery power, but who likes slow? :mrgreen: 

My Real World Example:
All of my local freshwater reservoirs and ponds are electric-motor only. I have a 14' Tracker Topper and for my primary propulsion on the big waters I use a Minn Kota Endura 50# with a Kipewa prop. Running at full speed I'll get about 2-3 hours* run-time with two Exide size 27 deep cycle batteries. 

For the smaller ponds I use an Endura Pro 32# TM. With the two 27s I can go about 5 hours* at full blast, but I don't move quite as quick as when using the 50# and it doesn't push through the wind nearly as well.

For moving around while fishing, I use a Powerdrive 40# bow mount hooked up to a seperate Exide size 27 and that will last me all day.

For a full day of fishing the minimum I would go with would be two size 27 or 31 batteries if you're taking it easy and using one TM. Three would be better and will get you lots of fishing time with solid speed throughout. If you need more speed, using multiple trolling motors will make you a little faster, but you'll need more batteries. Of course, getting a true electric outboard for your boat would really be best, but spending $3-$6k to be able to go 6mph just doesn't seem worth it.

*= With all the times I listed I didn't run the batteries completely dead. I did run them low to the point that the boat speed was noticeably slower then when I started the day and the 4-light charge gauges I have on my battery boxes all said "Recharge".

One last thing, I too keep an oar on board because you just never know what can happen out on the water!


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 6, 2008)

I like to have 1 battery for each TM (in the event you run 2), and run electronics (FF, nav lights, 12VDC power supply) off another battery.

I usually run 3 batteries, and it's not a bad idea to carry a fresh spare if you're gonna be on the water all day.

ST


----------



## 12ftModder (Aug 6, 2008)

My Boat is currently setup as electric only. And i just got back home from quite the trolling journey :lol: went out on a 6,800+ acre impoundment
altho i stayed on the 3,000 acre side. I did travel from one end to the other west,south,east,north in pretty much a large square. 6hrs on the water Using a Minn Kota Edge 40# bowmount foot control (cost approx $350) and 2 group 29 Everstart Marine Maxx Batteries from Wal-Mart ($90ish each with core charge and disposal fee,tax) still had some decent power left when i loaded up. 
Keep forgetting to take a voltage measurement after a good use, today would have been great to check it before i pluged in charger #-o 

I would personally get a 3rd Battery to run the electronics on, as the TM can interfere with FF's. 

And yes always carry atleast 1 paddle with you on the water, 2 if you will be having someone along that could help paddle when/if you go to large bodies of water.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 6, 2008)

From one brother electric to another =D> 

I agree with Jim on electric, it does make you more thorough.  

I enjoy mine :wink: Its a 1436

I have the battery tray system with breaker and built in outlet plugin. A 55# TM on back and a 34# up front. I run a 525 HB FF also(but not that much now) and I run it all on a Wally world #79 battery(the big yellow one). it has plenty so far this year, its done great, I wouldn't be afriad to add a little more on it. I do back it up with a one bank on board charger  

I spend about 4 hrs on the water and I consider myself pretty aggressive on the battery, I have at times ran both TM's at once for fun at the end of fishing and the battery has been fine. I will recommend the Wal-mart #79(I think its that) well the big yellow one(I got the advice here) cause it does great so far(I got it in last FEB) Keep the receipt and take it back after a year and get a new one again, they'll change it out no questions asked, so this way ya can keep a new one on every year. Hope this helps :wink:


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 6, 2008)

I wouldn't carry a third group 27 battery if all you are powering is a sonar or radio. I used to power a sonar off a small go cart battery, before I got my TM in the old 12 footer. A 20 dollar lawn tractor battery from Lowes or Wallyworld should be more than plenty for a sonar and small radio, leaving your two batteries for the TMs. Now, if you have the space and capacity, a third might be a good choice, as it gives you a space that you could get home on, if you kill the first two.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 6, 2008)

The 3rd I use for electronics also sees use from 12V spotlight, and blacklight for night fishing, as well as interior lighting, cell phone charger, radio, etc.....so when you add it all up, it sees a fair amount of useage I just don't want to share with the TM battery :wink: 

Also, when I fish, I'm usually on the water all day, or all night (10-12 hours at a stretch). I'd rather come home with a fully charged battery than 2 sore arms :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 6, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> The 3rd I use for electronics also sees use from 12V spotlight, and blacklight for night fishing, as well as interior lighting, cell phone charger, radio, etc.....so when you add it all up, it sees a fair amount of useage I just don't want to share with the TM battery :wink:
> 
> Also, when I fish, I'm usually on the water all day, or all night (10-12 hours at a stretch). I'd rather come home with a fully charged battery than 2 sore arms :mrgreen:
> 
> ST


On yours, I can see the need for it, but if it is just a sonar or radio, nah, overkill.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 11, 2008)

Another nifty gadget is a triton2 battery charger from Tower Hobbies. It will charge 6,12 and 24 volt lead acid batteries. It will also charge NiCd/NiMH and lithium-ion batteries. The neat thing about this is it will tell you how many mAh (milli-amp-hours) it took to charge the battery back up to a full charge. Then you can deduct that from your battery Ah (amp-hours) and find out what you had left in the battery before you started charging it.

https://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMAJ0&P=ML


----------

